# Earwigs?



## johngfoster (Nov 2, 2015)

On one of my recent hive inspections I noticed some earwigs in the slots of the bottom bar of my foundationless frames. Is this a problem? How do earwigs interact with the bees? Do they hurt them, or help them? I read somwhere of someone building a detritis box under a bottom board to encourage earwigs in the hope they would eat the varoa mite. Is this true?


----------



## usngunr (Feb 21, 2013)

I had them bad this spring/summer. **** things were all over the top cover, never found any "in" the hive. Squished them all. Laughing maniacally the entire time. I hate earwigs but I'd like to know what the others think as well.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Don't bother me, guess I only see them if there are not massive numbers of ants.

Would they eat varroa? If they found one, possibly. They won't go plucking them out of the hive though.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

They do no damage.


----------



## Cyan (Jan 27, 2015)

In the wetter years we seem to have more of them. Just about any crevice, crack, or semi sheltered place will attract them. No idea what they eat, but they seem to attract spiders who will gladly eat them.


----------

